# Lowe's Home Wrap?



## sandyman720 (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion on the home wrap that Lowe's sells? How does it compare to the DuPont Tyvek wrap?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

sandyman720 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the home wrap that Lowe's sells? How does it compare to the DuPont Tyvek wrap?


Don't know who makes it for them, so can't comment. We have a very simple house wrap theory, we use only Tyvek. There are several different materials used by building wrap manufactures and several types of manufacturing processes, some of it is spun, some of it is woven, some perforated with tiny holes, some not; leading to lots of variation in performance characteristics. I have noticed that much of the stuff I see that is private labeled tends to be junk, it is torn and falling off of many buildings before the finish cladding can be applied.
Either Fine Homebuilding or The Journal of Light Construction magazine had a pretty in depth testing of different products (this was a couple of years back), but they concluded that Tyvek and one other brand (I don't remember which) were the only two that were reliably close to the performance claims of this wraps.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 28, 2007)

Lowe's Housewrap is made by Pactiv Building Products. They re-brand their GreenGuard® Classic Wrap Housewrap for several companies. You can compare it to Tyvek® HomeWrap with two reports from ICC-ES. (icc-es.org)

Thermal and moisture barriers fall into CSI Division 7. House wrap is an air barrier placing it as CSI # 07270. I Compare building products this way often. 

From a quick glance at the reports It looks to me like Tyvek® is a superior product. It seems to be more flame and smoke resistant and more vapor resistant. Somewhere I thought I saw that GreenGuard® could remain uncovered or exposed longer on a structure. I know Tyvek® recomends covering within 120 days.


----------

